
Ask HN: How do you collect and anonymize voice data? - jedgardyson
Does anyone (besides Apple and Google) work with this stuff? In particular with security or regulatory applications (e.g. hospitals or compliance)? How do you manage the data?
======
DrScump
in hospitals or other realms with patient data, be aware of HIPAA
requirements.

